# International 484 Shifting Problem



## Bostad (Jul 12, 2012)

I just purchased an International 484. I was brush hogging and backed up to turn around. The tractor acted like it was stuck between forward and reverse. I let out on the clutch and it bogged the tractor down. I finally got the transmission to release and was able to drive it to the barn. It now will not go into reverse. I can get it to barely move forward now. I cannot see any problem with the linkage. I can shift levers with tractor not running. I do not know the year of the tractor. The lever with four gears are in a straight line.

I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Almost sounds like something is messed up in the shifting forks in the transmission. You'll have to pull the transmission cover off to see in there and figure out what is wrong. Could simply be that one of the forks is worn out or broken and needs to be replaced. You can go here for a parts breakdown of the tractor: http://www.caseih.com/en_us/Pages/cnh-parts.aspx


----------



## Bostad (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for the post. Your information is very helpful. The web link is also very helpful.


----------

